# Has Anyone Made this:



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe

It looks a beautiful pattern, but not in a format that I am used to, so I'm wondering if anyone has completed it, or even started it, as I think it was here that I read it has only recently been translated into English, but I can't find that thread now. Also I would like to know please which yarn you chose, as the original designer made it in homespun yarn.

I hope someone can help, thank you


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I too thought it was gorgeous but confusing. My brain just wasn't getting it. Maybe someone can help us both!


----------



## Georgew (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful patterns , we speak and read English here in America, so how about the same patterns in language which we understand?


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

the post was one day this week. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

If you don't get a helpful answer here, you could try to converse with some of the Ravelry users that are posting in English. There's a tab that shows 67 projects, finished and unfinished.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thread was titled, "Brain teaser for expert knitter....?", and within that thread english instructions were offered.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I found the translation in English!! It's right on that same page.

First, I used my "translate page" thingie to click on.

That brought up an English translation of that first page.

Then it showed me various languages it was in. I chose "English" and up it came!! 

Then I just downloaded it to my "To Do Sometime" page.

Wish the actual knitting was as easy!!!!


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

peacefulknitter said:


> Thread was titled, "Brain teaser for expert knitter....?", and within that thread english instructions were offered.


Yes I just found the old link............


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, I also found the English translation with no difficulty. I imagine following the directions carefully - even if they seem unfamiliar - will yield good results. The chart that accompanied the English version likely a big help also in understanding what the designer had in mind. Looks to me as though it would be worth all the effort!


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe
> 
> It looks a beautiful pattern, but not in a format that I am used to, so I'm wondering if anyone has completed it, or even started it, as I think it was here that I read it has only recently been translated into English, but I can't find that thread now. Also I would like to know please which yarn you chose, as the original designer made it in homespun yarn.
> 
> I hope someone can help, thank you


Not sure if this is allowed or not but this is the direct link to the PDF in English:
http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

There is an English version on the Ravelry FREE link. As follows: Choice between deutsch, ENGLISH and nederlands.

Pfeilraupe
Das vielseitig tragbare Schaltuch
Kostenlose Anleitung, auch in englisch und niederländisch
deutsch
english
nederlands


----------



## Georgew (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks so much! I found the English version and will give it a try after I finish my poncho which I am crocheting! As usual you ladies and gents on KP have come through with answers faster than the internet can supply! Appreciate all the help and all the chatter as I am a "youngster" living alone! Blessings to all!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Here is the link for the English version.... https://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english.pdf
It is so new with the English translation that I would also be interested to know if anyone has completed it yet....


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to all who have posted the link, but I had already downloaded it, however, I wanted to know if anyone had started, or completed it, thanks


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have not, bUT want to. It looks to be short rows for shaping and basically buttonholes for the point to go thru. I'd like to do it in something light for spring.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Would be great to have a KAL on this, wouldn't it.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Well, I have started it tonight, and so far so good. I have just got past the first buttonhole. I'm using Debbie Bliss Cathay, which I think may be discontinued now. It's 50% cotton, 35% microfibre & 15% silk, recommended needles are 3.75 mm, but I am using 3.5mm.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

it looks like this is what I call "adventure knitting"--you knit it fr the challenge and not necessarily the end result. So interesting!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> it looks like this is what I call "adventure knitting"--you knit it fr the challenge and not necessarily the end result. So interesting!
> 
> That is just what I was thinking kippfure. I will be looking through my stash today. Love a challenge!
> 
> Elin, mentioned a KAL...perhaps someone is interested? Or, those working on it can stay in touch on KP


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I have added this to my Ravelry library and looked at what the crochet cast on and I'm not sure that I get that but it's on my 'to learn list'. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

I am working on this now as a gift. Just got started.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Elin said:


> Would be great to have a KAL on this, wouldn't it.


There is a KAL that started yesterday, Jan. 8. You have to PM suzibasterd (I know!) to get an invitation to join. Look on "projects" . The following is a "copy & paste" to show you what it says to do.

2 photos 
In progress January 2016
Louisa Harding Grace Hand Dyed
Fanfare
Fine Yarn Connoisseurs (on Facebook) is doing this as a KAL starting Friday, Jan 8. If youre interested in joining us, please send me a private message with your email address and I will inv...


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Look below the pattern description on Ravelry. English is one of the choices you can download it in.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Look below the pattern description on Ravelry. English is one of the choices you can download it in.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

GoldenLaugh said:


> There is a KAL that started yesterday, Jan. 8. You have to PM suzibasterd (I know!) to get an invitation to join. Look on "projects" . The following is a "copy & paste" to show you what it says to do.
> 
> 2 photos
> In progress January 2016
> ...


I PMed suzibastard -- I couldn't find reference to her KAL


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

the english translation is on her blog spot which is listed at the bottom of her pattern. I just clicked on it and it opened and I clicked on the work English and the pattern came up in English. Looks easy and fun. She knit it in hand spun which she said was Sport weight.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Take a look at Pennant which is on Ravelry. Looks very similar to me.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

That is stunning thanks for posting. Can't wait to see what KP will make.


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

I am glad we are being exposed to patterns in other languages. We are on the Internet so we are a world-wide group. We can get ideas of other peoples' art and knitting. This is a lovely pattern.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I just started reading the pattern on that last night as well thinking I would like to make it. Maybe I was tired because I started to wonder what she was explaining. I'll have to look again because it is really pretty.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

It says handspun yarn, not homespun. Homespun is a bulky weight Lion Brand yarn. I don't think this was made with bulky yarn. The raverly link, says it was made using sport yarn. Hope this helps.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

A bit too complicated for my poor brain!!!


----------



## PollyEsther (Jan 8, 2016)

It looks lovely and I love the different way it can be wrapped......looks good in the variable coloured yarn.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

GoldenLaugh said:


> There is a KAL that started yesterday, Jan. 8. You have to PM suzibasterd (I know!) to get an invitation to join.


Thank You! I just sent Suzie a PM on Ravelry to join the KAL. I'm hoping with many brains and an experienced leader I will be able to knit this unusual scarf.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

osagerev said:


> Take a look at Pennant which is on Ravelry. Looks very similar to me.


It is similar, but it is knitted up and down, instead of side to side, which doesn't make it drape so nicely, and the shape is not so good ... IMHO

I am pleased how mine is progressing, have just reached the third opening, or slot as the pattern calls it!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Sewvirgo said:


> Thank You! I just sent Suzie a PM on Ravelry to join the KAL. I'm hoping with many brains and an experienced leader I will be able to knit this unusual scarf.


Good luck with it, if you have a problem I will try and help you.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Good luck with it, if you have a problem I will try and help you.


Thanks for offering to help PinkFlowerPetal


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Never mind...


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh my! I haven't yet, but it just made the top of my list!! Thank you for posting this  I love it!!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh my that is beautiful another pattern to add to my wish list of patterns I'd like to make


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe
> 
> It looks a beautiful pattern, but not in a format that I am used to, so I'm wondering if anyone has completed it, or even started it, as I think it was here that I read it has only recently been translated into English, but I can't find that thread now. Also I would like to know please which yarn you chose, as the original designer made it in homespun yarn.
> 
> I hope someone can help, thank you


*if you go to the original linkat the beginning here - then click on free pattern then you will see that it can be found in English.] I clicked on it and downloaded it in English.*

I haven't had time to read it but I think with a visual as well, it might not be that hard to figure it out if there are basic instructions in English. I hope this helps.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe
> 
> It looks a beautiful pattern, but not in a format that I am used to, so I'm wondering if anyone has completed it, or even started it, as I think it was here that I read it has only recently been translated into English, but I can't find that thread now. Also I would like to know please which yarn you chose, as the original designer made it in homespun yarn.
> 
> I hope someone can help, thank you


http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
pick English PDF - scroll down, whole pattern in English.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Yes, I also found the English translation with no difficulty. I imagine following the directions carefully - even if they seem unfamiliar - will yield good results. The chart that accompanied the English version likely a big help also in understanding what the designer had in mind. Looks to me as though it would be worth all the effort!


I does to me as well. I know just who to make it for. Very modern and versatile.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

osagerev said:


> Take a look at Pennant which is on Ravelry. Looks very similar to me.


Thanks, I may make this one instead. Looks a lot easier. I think I can solve the draping problem with a finer yarn and larger needle.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

some thing you cannot watch t.v & knit , its nice pattern but i don't think i could knit it now could have 20 years ago when my brain was more active b


PinkFlowerPetal said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe
> 
> It looks a beautiful pattern, but not in a format that I am used to, so I'm wondering if anyone has completed it, or even started it, as I think it was here that I read it has only recently been translated into English, but I can't find that thread now. Also I would like to know please which yarn you chose, as the original designer made it in homespun yarn.
> 
> I hope someone can help, thank you


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

valj46 said:


> some thing you cannot watch t.v & knit , its nice pattern but i don't think i could knit it now could have 20 years ago when my brain was more active b


Actually it is easy .... like everything else .... when you know how! It is easier to knit watching the TV than the Dreambird which I am also half way through!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm half way through this pattern. Part of the Kal on Facebook. I've changed it and knitting a seed stitch instead of gather using my hand spun 

It's a fun, very easy, quick knit. The original was knitted in hand spun too.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Well, I have started it tonight, and so far so good. I have just got past the first buttonhole. I'm using Debbie Bliss Cathay, which I think may be discontinued now. It's 50% cotton, 35% microfibre & 15% silk, recommended needles are 3.75 mm, but I am using 3.5mm.


You'll become our expert!

Thanks to everyone involved with getting this pattern translated. I know a lot of us were looking forward to making this beautiful garment.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

There are some great patterns on that link. I will look at them
more closely.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like the design, and will try to understand and knit.. I like the simplicity but the beautiful drape with the eyelet closure.. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I look forward to reading the threads on this.. Please post if/when anyone completes this..


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Simone54 said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > it looks like this is what I call "adventure knitting"--you knit it fr the challenge and not necessarily the end result. So interesting!
> ...


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Would be interested to know if someone has done it.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I PM her too, so let's see what happens..


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I'm half way through this pattern. Part of the Kal on Facebook. I've changed it and knitting a seed stitch instead of gather using my hand spun
> 
> It's a fun, very easy, quick knit. The original was knitted in hand spun too.


Would love to see your version.. I'm trying to find the KL, but I love it when people get creative!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

GoldenLaugh said:


> There is a KAL that started yesterday, Jan. 8. You have to PM suzibasterd (I know!) to get an invitation to join. Look on "projects" . The following is a "copy & paste" to show you what it says to do.
> 
> 2 photos
> In progress January 2016
> ...


I'm a bit confused, not difficult to do Do I go to Facebook or Ravelry to try to join the Knit along for this shawl? I went to Fine Yarn Connisseurs on FB and didn't see anything.. 
Sorry to be clueless on this but I'd appreciate a bit more clarity on how to join this KL Thanks so very much!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe
> 
> It looks a beautiful pattern, but not in a format that I am used to, so I'm wondering if anyone has completed it, or even started it, as I think it was here that I read it has only recently been translated into English, but I can't find that thread now. Also I would like to know please which yarn you chose, as the original designer made it in homespun yarn.
> 
> I hope someone can help, thank you


It's in English. Just click on the Ravelry link, it takes you to the blog site, click on "pdf English".


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Georgew said:


> Beautiful patterns , we speak and read English here in America, so how about the same patterns in language which we understand?


Granted, the English isn't perfect in the pattern, but she has made an attempt to provide an English pattern and I think that's nice of her. "WE" are not all native English speakers on KP, nor are "WE" all in America. Please be kind and patient to non English speakers, especially since she obviously made an effort to offer a translation. I think it's pretty understandable myself. I'm a novice and I expect more advanced knitters wouldn't have any problem with it. (in case you didn't see it, when you click on the Ravelry link it takes you to her blog where you will find the pattern in English)


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I'm a bit confused, not difficult to do Do I go to Facebook or Ravelry to try to join the Knit along for this shawl? I went to Fine Yarn Connisseurs on FB and didn't see anything..
> Sorry to be clueless on this but I'd appreciate a bit more clarity on how to join this KL Thanks so very much!!


Go to Ravelry. Go to the pattern then click the "projects" tab at top. Her name is on the 1st project page. Click on her name. You will see her project page. On the upper left is her name again which you click again. On her page there will be a "send message" box to click.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

GoldenLaugh said:


> Go to Ravelry. Go to the pattern then click the "projects" tab at top. Her name is on the 1st project page. Click on her name. You will see her project page. On the upper left is her name again which you click again. On her page there will be a "send message" box to click.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.


I have changed my mind about joining the KAL on FB. I just went there & read my original KAL post. Suzibasterd posted it on FB. A different gal said that KPers are older and can be easily offended, like to argue, are class A bitches and how we are entertaining.

This just struck me the wrong way instead of letting it roll off my back & thinking that she's just one person saying this. So I no longer want to be in the KAL. Perhaps this post will be on FB too!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

GoldenLaugh said:


> I have changed my mind about joining the KAL on FB. I just went there & read my original KAL post. Suzibasterd posted it on FB. A different gal said that KPers are older and can be easily offended, like to argue, are class A bitches and how we are entertaining.
> 
> This just struck me the wrong way instead of letting it roll off my back & thinking that she's just one person saying this. So I no longer want to be in the KAL. Perhaps this post will be on FB too!


Are you serious? That is totally uncalled for. You shouldn't let it roll off your back. I'd like the link to that FB page so I can comment back to darling Suzibasterd's pal.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

GoldenLaugh said:


> I have changed my mind about joining the KAL on FB. I just went there & read my original KAL post. Suzibasterd posted it on FB. A different gal said that KPers are older and can be easily offended, like to argue, are class A bitches and how we are entertaining.
> 
> This just struck me the wrong way instead of letting it roll off my back & thinking that she's just one person saying this. So I no longer want to be in the KAL. Perhaps this post will be on FB too!


Wow that's just rude, not matter what age you are! I have never seen anything like this on KP now who looks like the Bi__h???


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> Are you serious? That is totally uncalled for. You shouldn't let it roll off your back. I'd like the link to that FB page so I can comment back to darling Suzibasterd's pal.


I made one last comment on the fb page. I said: I'm the one who posted on KP about the KAL. I thought I was helping my fellow KPers to knit this shawl as well as myself. I'm not "old", have never been in an argument, nor am I rude. I will leave now. From: Easily Offended/Class A Bitch

On an earlier post, I gave the instructions on how to get in on the KAL.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

desireeross said:


> I'm half way through this pattern. Part of the Kal on Facebook. I've changed it and knitting a seed stitch instead of gather using my hand spun
> 
> It's a fun, very easy, quick knit. The original was knitted in hand spun too.


Desiree, which pattern are you referring to, the Pennant scarf or the Pfeilraupe?


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

GoldenLaugh said:


> I have changed my mind about joining the KAL on FB. I just went there & read my original KAL post. Suzibasterd posted it on FB. A different gal said that KPers are older and can be easily offended, like to argue, are class A bitches and how we are entertaining.
> 
> This just struck me the wrong way instead of letting it roll off my back & thinking that she's just one person saying this. So I no longer want to be in the KAL. Perhaps this post will be on FB too!


Oh my goodness, how very rude! I too would not want to be part of that group!

If you want to make the scarf, I will help in guiding you through it [I don't know how to set up a KAL] and I am in UK, so with the time difference you may have to wait a little longer for me to reply to a mail.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Observations on the English version of 'Die Pfeilraupe':

In the written instructions it says " the charts are placed at the end, so if you prefer not to print them, you can simply omit these pages" ....... But you need the chart to see where you place the slots, as the written pattern only tells you where to place the first one.

The only other mention of the slots is right at the end of the pattern when it says "Don't forget to continue the increases as before, and the slots". By the time you get to the end of the pattern, it may be too late!

When I first read the pattern I thought it was complicated, which prompted me to start this thread. However, I have found it easy to follow with my knitting in front of me.

It is not such a 'quick knit' to make like an ordinary scarf, but I am enjoying making it, I am now on the decrease side, so hope to have it finished by the end of the week.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Please can you tell me which yarn you are using?
Thank you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Desiree, which pattern are you referring to, the Pennant scarf or the Pfeilraupe?


Pfeilraupe


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

sandrap said:


> Please can you tell me which yarn you are using?
> Thank you.


I am using a yarn from my stash, which is now discontinued, Debbie Bliss Cathay, 50% cotton, 35% microfibre and 15% silk. The recommended needle size for this yarn is 3.75mm but I am using 3.5mm as per the pattern, and it looks and feels good. With garter stitch you have to be careful not to use too large needles, or the garter stitch ridges sag.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

desireeross said:


> Pfeilraupe


I would be interested to see how it works out, are you pleased with it so far?


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

On the page you gave the link to "PINK" - when you scroll down, there are three choices, one is "pdf English" which I clicked on and it brought up the pattern in English - not a whole lot easier, as it was a translation and not very clear, but it is there - for any who want to try it !


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I'm half way through this pattern. Part of the Kal on Facebook. I've changed it and knitting a seed stitch instead of gather using my hand spun
> 
> It's a fun, very easy, quick knit. The original was knitted in hand spun too.


You are the one who made the rude remarks about KPers on FB.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW ladies and gents - am sooooooooo disappointed to be reading these comments. I had stayed away during the holidays as we had out of town family/company - and come back to this - where are the MONITORs for this stuff - I have had my simple lil posts "moved to another section" very frequently for ????????????? reason - BUT THEY CANNOT GET IN ON THIS AND CORRECT HIS PERSON BEING SO UGLY ????

lET'S CLEAN THIS UP GALS/GUYS AND GET BACK TO WHAT WE ALL LOVE -KNITTING, CROCHETING AND SHARING THE LOVE !!!!


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

BARBIE-s said:


> WOW ladies and gents - am sooooooooo disappointed to be reading these comments. I had stayed away during the holidays as we had out of town family/company - and come back to this - where are the MONITORs for this stuff - I have had my simple lil posts "moved to another section" very frequently for ????????????? reason - BUT THEY CANNOT GET IN ON THIS AND CORRECT HIS PERSON BEING SO UGLY ????
> 
> lET'S CLEAN THIS UP GALS/GUYS AND GET BACK TO WHAT WE ALL LOVE -KNITTING, CROCHETING AND SHARING THE LOVE !!!!


Amen! We come here for fabulous knitting company. I am so thrilled the OP presented this topic; let's keep on track: support, nurture, and be kind to one another


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Binzy said:


> Amen! We come here for fabulous knitting company. I am so thrilled the OP presented this topic; let's keep on track: support, nurture, and be kind to one another


Ditto!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Binzy said:


> Amen! We come here for fabulous knitting company. I am so thrilled the OP presented this topic; let's keep on track: support, nurture, and be kind to one another


Thank you


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Oh my goodness, how very rude! I too would not want to be part of that group!
> 
> If you want to make the scarf, I will help in guiding you through it [I don't know how to set up a KAL] and I am in UK, so with the time difference you may have to wait a little longer for me to reply to a mail.


Hi PinkflowerPetal.... I have not finished reading all the posts yet so maybe someone has made this suggestion... Regarding a KAL, SO MANY KPERS really want to knit this scarf (including me) ... Maybe you could contact Designer 123, (I think she is in charge of organizing KALS) and she could approve and help you organize a KAL here.... So many of us would be interested.... Rochelle


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

This is in my Ravelry library, too. I haven't started yet, but look forward to knitting this lovely wrap. Lots of short rows, but no wraps at the turns---like Wingspan.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah! I hope a KAL will be organized for this..


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I would join a KAL for this.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Yeah! I hope a KAL will be organized for this..


I have sent Designer1234 a PM about setting up a KAL, so watch this space!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Karenknitstoo said:


> This is in my Ravelry library, too. I haven't started yet, but look forward to knitting this lovely wrap. Lots of short rows, but no wraps at the turns---like Wingspan.


There are wraps in the Pfeilraupe, but not on the first section when you are increasing the stitches, the designer uses double stitches [or wraps] for the turns when you reach the decrease section.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> I have sent Designer1234 a PM about setting up a KAL, so watch this space!


I'll keep my eyes on it. A friend has this in her queue, as well. I am trying to finish some handspan for it! I'd better hurry up then


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> I have sent Designer1234 a PM about setting up a KAL, so watch this space!


Great... I hope that she gives u the go ahead.... You will have a big following.... Count me in.... Yeah!!!!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Binzy said:


> I'll keep my eyes on it. A friend has this in her queue, as well. I am trying to finish some handspan for it! I'd better hurry up then


The Workshop is going ahead in May ...... so you have plenty of time!

The workshop will be announced the beginning of May


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> The Workshop is going ahead in May ...... so you have plenty of time!
> 
> The workshop will be announced the beginning of May


Thank you. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> The Workshop is going ahead in May ...... so you have plenty of time!
> 
> The workshop will be announced the beginning of May


Great! I'll keep checking in and get busy on my wheel!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Great! I'll look for it.. is there a way to sign up now or get on a list?


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Oh Great! I'll look for it.. is there a way to sign up now or get on a list?


Sorry, the list will not open until much nearer the time.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Pink
flowerPetal for contacting designer123 and offering to do this KAL for all of us..... Rochelle


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Sorry, the list will not open until much nearer the time.


Thanks, just thought I'd ask, in case I miss it when it comes around..


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I joined this KAL on Facebook a couple days ago. You have to request to join before you can see everything.

GROUP--Pennant Pfeilraupe Shawl for FYC - January KAL III

It's been really helpful and one of the members came up with this line by line instruction sheet for the first half of the scarf.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> I joined this KAL on Facebook a couple days ago. You have to request to join before you can see everything.
> 
> GROUP--Pennant Pfeilraupe Shawl for FYC - January KAL III
> 
> It's been really helpful and one of the members came up with this line by line instruction sheet for the first half of the scarf.


Thank you for that. I've printed it and will keep it with the pattern.

I'm not ready to knit it yet. Do you think it is worth my joining the Facebook Group?


----------



## Ammie2boys (Sep 2, 2013)

Ahhhhh, finally finding the place to knit this beautiful scarf. By May I will be ready to knit this I am sure. Thank you Rochelle for directing me to my first KAL. Trying to find a pretty yarn now. Looking at Madeline Tosh sport. What do you think of that yarn?


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ammie2boys said:


> Ahhhhh, finally finding the place to knit this beautiful scarf. By May I will be ready to knit this I am sure. Thank you Rochelle for directing me to my first KAL. Trying to find a pretty yarn now. Looking at Madeline Tosh sport. What do you think of that yarn?


I wish I could help with that.... I know her yarn is beautiful but maybe some of the more experienced KPERS will help with that.... Also look on ravelry to see what yarn others have used... I think I will do that....


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

I downloaded this pattern, but am trying to find the right yarn. Really like the color shown on pattern. Hope I can find the right color and yarn.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Shelly4545 said:


> I wish I could help with that.... I know her yarn is beautiful but maybe some of the more experienced KPERS will help with that.... Also look on ravelry to see what yarn others have used... I think I will do that....


You are right, there are some lovely pictures on Ravelry, and beautiful colourway yarns! Should give us all some inspiration.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Nona60 said:


> I downloaded this pattern, but am trying to find the right yarn. Really like the color shown on pattern. Hope I can find the right color and yarn.


I have completed mine, but I'm not totally happy with it, I am going to make another one in finer yarn, the yarn I used was a discontinued Debbie Bliss Cathay, and although it worked OK, I think it will be nicer in a 4ply [UK]

Good luck to you all with your yarn choices.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Thank you for that. I've printed it and will keep it with the pattern.
> 
> I'm not ready to knit it yet. Do you think it is worth my joining the Facebook Group?


The Facebook group is very active and do new KALs every month. I've only been a member for a few days but it's been very helpful.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FineYarnConnoisseurs/


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Sewvirgo said:


> The Facebook group is very active and do new KALs every month. I've only been a member for a few days but it's been very helpful.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/FineYarnConnoisseurs/


You're off to a great start!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

The yarn you chose is beautiful


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Sewvirgo, your work is looking great!


----------

